
Some starfish-like animals see without eyes by changing body colour - colinprince
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2228801-some-starfish-like-animals-see-without-eyes-by-changing-body-colour/
======
k_sze
> While we already knew that brittlestars have photoreceptors all along their
> bodies, we didn’t know _exactly_ how they worked until now.

> Using a combination of microscopic observations and RNA sequencing, the
> researchers _speculate_ that in light, the animal’s pigment-containing cells
> constrict the photoreceptors.

Emphasis mine in the above quotes.

"To know exactly" and "to speculate" are just completely incompatible.

It bugs me how badly written popular science is.

~~~
perl4ever
This sort of thing seems normal for any sort of journalism these days (maybe
it always was?)

